# Installing Damn Small Linux to a pendrive under mac os x



## Masamune (Apr 11, 2008)

EDIT: See my next post.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

Why not just burn the ISO, boot up from the burned disc, and then use the option to create a USB pendrive installation from within DSL?

Be aware that this might not work on the Intel based Macs right off the bat especially since they use EFI and not the antiquated BIOS (DSL still uses the 2.4 kernel which I don't think has support for EFI).  You would have to do this off of an x86-based computer.


----------



## Masamune (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay I can't get DSL to work, my mac isn't letting me burn any CD's but nevermind.
I need a free OS that is bootable from pendrive which has already been made bootable, all the ones I have seen need you to run a .sh or a .bat file to make it bootable, as I use a mac this is not possible, so I either need a program to let me run .sh or .bat files (no OS eum's please) or a live cd which is already bootable, it has to be usb as the laptop that i'm going to install doesn't have a cd drive.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

I actually was able to use "Q" to install DSL into a virtual machine directly from the ISO image.  Once that was installed in the VM, I could use the installed DSL to create the pendrive installation (which is available through the DSL menu) onto my USB flash drive.


----------



## Masamune (Apr 11, 2008)

Ahhh yes I seem to remember having used this program before, I have the embedded version of DSL downloaded, how do I create it as a virtual machine?
I've only ever run DSL on a windows machine before.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 11, 2008)

Your best bet as I've mentioned before is to download the ISO for DSL.  Once you launch the ISO from within the virtual machine, you can then use the running DSL environment to create the embedded installation unto your pen drive.

To create a virtual machine with Q, just create a new one within Q and it will ask you questions as to what type of computer you want to emulate (x86, x86-64, PPC, etc.).  Once you've made the choice, tell it to boot from the ISO image you downloaded from the DSL site.  Once all of that is set, start the virtual machine and it should begin to boot DSL.  Once the X Windows session is up and running, access the menu for DSL and in the menu selections there should be one to create an installation unto the USB flash drive.


----------

